# Got to love the pet trade



## garbonzo13 (Oct 16, 2005)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...neatsgator.html


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah, I saw that article...pretty harsh..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Oct 16, 2005)

I've seen that but can anyone guide me through the pic just to show me what each bit is... I'm confused


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah...I think the bit closest to us is the popping part...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 16, 2005)

wasnt that on uk news? i heard my mum talking bout some burmese exploding lol


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 17, 2005)

Ya, has been on lots of news channels. From the left of the picture is the pythons rear end, leading down to the right, where you see the alligators rear end sticking out, the pythons head then heads off above the alligator towards the top right. Basically chopped it in half. There was another story two days later about a python eating a pet cat. Im sorry, but why were these people so shocked?

Hungry snake + Correctly sized food within easy reach = Dinner time...

Common sense would remove many problems... This wasnt the fault of pet trade, just the fault of uncaring pet owners.


----------

